# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  rbb-Sendung "Hoffnungsträger Selbsthilfe"

## RalfDm

Mit der in der RBB-Sendung "Praxis" vom 5.9.2012 erfolgten Rücknahme und Richtigstellung der in der gleichnamigen Sendung vom 29.8. aufgestellten unhaltbaren den BPS und seinen Vorstand betreffenden Behauptungen ist die Geschichte aus der Welt und muss hier nicht mehr weiterverfolgt werden.

RalfDm
Forumsadministrator

----------

